# Nasty Photo For Bikers



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Came across this photo on a motorcycle forum on a thread about a design flaw in BMW sidestands.

On one particular model, the sidestand bracket mounts direct to the engine.

Here's what can happen if you hit a bump in the road with it while banked over to the left.

The phot shows the bottom on the engine (sump).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Oww thats not nice!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just been back there and see he's updated the forum.

It seems it's beyond welding so it's a new engine.

Ouch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nasty, and expensive


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice design







I am not familiar with the frame design is there no local tube for it to be mounted on?

Reminds me of when I had a broken side stand on a CBX750, I asked my dad to weld it back on the frame but I neglected to tell him that the engine oil was carried in the frame


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

And I bet it's not cheap to replace either. I had a cracked sump on my old Suzi GS500, and it only cost thirty quid for a new one, and twenty minutes work to fit. What's the betting the BM on costs five times as much and takes half a day to fit.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I wonder of the designer is a motorbike rider?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The Germans are thought to make superb cars, guns, bikes etc etc., but when they get it wrong........boy do they get it wrong!!!

Heard some time ago of either a BMW or Merc. car V6 petrol engine completely melting down when it ran on unleaded instead of its usual leaded. It may not have had the latest hardened valve seats but that shouldn't have happened.

Wasn't there a lot of dodgy Vauxhall engines a few years back that were German made!?









Something to do with the tolerances of the vlaves being too tight.

Just goes to show that the normally infallible Germans can get it as badly wrong as anyone else!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Just goes to show that the normally infallible Germans can get it as badly wrong as anyone else!!


Sure can....they annexed the Sudetenland!


----------

